# Haarp (control the weather)



## Creakyknees (Feb 2, 2012)

The History2 channel had this on the other day. Very interesting , it's amazing what humans can do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVei0uPwp1w&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL143D0ACD26743CA9


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh hell yeah the ULTRA  conspiracy theorists have been  "harping " on this TOPIC FOR SEVERAL YRS


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2012)

^ History Channel has become an absolute EMBARRASSMENT.

It is generally completely devoid of television programming having anything remotely to do with history at this point, they may as well just change the channel's name (and I wouldn't be shocked if they do).

I loved the South Park joke where they made their new slogan, "The History Channel - Where history, is _history_!"


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 2, 2012)

Reason #37 I canceled cable.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^ History Channel has become an absolute EMBARRASSMENT.
> 
> It is generally completely devoid of television programming having anything remotely to do with history at this point, they may as well just change the channel's name (and I wouldn't be shocked if they do).
> 
> I loved the South Park joke where they made their new slogan, "The History Channel - Where history, is _history_!"



+1
Add to that list of cable channels that have completely strayed from their original content 
to now broadcasting generalized crap -

MTV
VH1
The Learning Channel (now just TLC)

Discovery Channel is on the cliff

You used to be able to actually learn something from the History channel, TLC, and Discovery. But as Americans attention spans shorten they have contiued to dumb down content (or visa-versa). Is it the chicken or the egg?


----------



## TropicTundR (Feb 5, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> +1
> Add to that list of cable channels that have completely strayed from their original content
> to now broadcasting generalized crap -
> 
> ...



I think it's important to remember this is PAID PROGRAMMING.  People pay people to show them STUFF that's entertaining.  Any media that confines you to not actually living an experience is mental slavery, and slavery is something this country has years developing.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 5, 2012)

It seems they moved the history content to H2.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2012)

TropicTundR said:


> I think it's important to remember this is PAID PROGRAMMING.  People pay people to show them STUFF that's entertaining.  Any media that confines you to not actually living an experience is mental slavery, and slavery is something this country has years developing.



Huh?


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2012)

what are the cliffs notes here?


----------



## BMac (Feb 8, 2012)

I for one love "Ancient Aliens."  I cannot get enough of that show.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 20, 2012)

If HAARP was real.... which it is...

I doubt it would be fucking around with the northeast and giving us shitty snowfall.

It could be doing way more sinister things than that. Or gathering science (riiiiight)


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't forget the science channel which now barely has any science.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 21, 2012)

The thing I don't understand is that there's all these channels and they're all trying to be the same.


----------

